# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Clear Polarized Lenses?

## Leo Hadley Jr

I had a patient begging me to get clear polarized lenses for her. It seems her opthamologist told her that I could get them and not too take no for an answer.
Any Ideas?:hammer:

----------


## Darryl Meister

You can check out the following thread for a bit of perspective on this:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6219

If the ophthalmologist is certain that someone provides clear polarized spectacles lenses, as unlikely as it may be, I would just have him/her provide the name of the supplier to either you or your mutual patient.

Best regards,
Darryl

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> You can check out the following thread for a bit of perspective on this:
> 
> http://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6219
> 
> If the ophthalmologist is certain that someone provides clear polarized spectacles lenses, as unlikely as it may be, I would just have him/her provide the name of the supplier to either you or your mutual patient.
> 
> Best regards,
> Darryl


That is exactly what i did. I havent heard back from her. If there was a clear polarized lens, I would love to get that for myself, with AR and transitions of coarse:D

Thanks for the link....That is some interesting reading. Makes me want to quit my career and go back too school.

----------


## Jacqui

Check with Xcel, it's strange enough that they may make it.

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Unless something dramatic has changed, you can not have a "clear" polarized lens.  The iodine crystals prevent this.  They do have an "A" color that is like a 20% color but even then the polarization effect is reduced by the lack of the iodine crystals.

----------


## Live Eyewear

Clear polarized lenses are currently unavailable from any lens manufacturer. However, we make a 100% polarized lens called MAX-LT. (Maximum Light Transmission). 

The MAX-LT lens is available in 8 base and 6 base polycarbonate blanks, and transmits approximately 55% of light to the eye, the highest transmission we know of that still delivers 100% polarization efficiency. MAX-LT lenses have a very slight gray tint to them, but are almost clear to the eye. 

We have specifically developed this product for people who need higher amounts of light transmittance, such as seniors. (People who are 60 require approximately 10 times more light to see things as they did when they were 16). 

MAX LT will soon be available in some of our OveRx brands. If you would like to order a set of MAX LT blanks, call Live Eyewear.

----------


## Foveator

I've seen some fairly lightly tinted polarized colored lenses (blue, pink, etc.) from Bell Optics in Lyme, CT. They make a very reactive photochromic version, too. 

When I tested the lenses against regular polarized lenses, the polarization effect was not as effective, as one might expect. Darker polarizing filters simply work better, as far I have observed.

----------


## Live Eyewear

There are several manufacturers who claim to have polarized lenses that have higher light transmissions. However, I am yet to discover one that has 99.5% - 100% polarization efficiency. 

Higher light transmission will normally decrease polarization efficiency, so although the manufacturer will claim the lens is polarized, the polarization efficiency is dramatically reduced. (Something that does not seem to be openly disclosed to the public).

----------


## Ed_Optician

KB makes or made a color called neutral....just a bit of color 20% best guess 

Ed

----------


## Darryl Meister

Remember that a lens with _full_ polarization can have _no more_ than 50% transmittance (neglecting reflectance), since half of the light is absorbed by the Polaroid filter. Consequently, if a lens has a transmittance of 80%, the Polaroid filter is providing considerably less benefit.

----------


## navullav

Polycore does it, you can check its subsidiaries.

----------

